# 14 dpo had cramps all day now gone,no af!



## impatienttp

I am now 14 dpo and af was due either yesterday or today. I have been cramping all day(AF style) but now, after my shower (which a hot shower always helps!) they are gone. I am so wanting to be pregnant but like alot of you afraid I have symptom spotted!:dohh:through the whole 2ww. But other than most common early pregnancy symptoms that ar also af related, I woke up one night soaking wet with sweat and I have never done that bc I freeze all the time.My CM is still completely clear and CP still high and hard to reach. Took HPT at 12 dpo and BFN!!! Like not even a sign of a line????Im so confused!


----------



## LadyL

Hey! You sound just like me! Also, 14 DPO today, AF due today/tomorrow. Had AF cramping pretty much all week, and today it has been pretty much non-existant!! Also, took a HPT at 12 DPO and was a BFN! CP is also high and soft, and earlier in the week it was low and firm! Don't know what to make of it! Guess I'll test in the AM again, scared of the BFN again though. When are you planning to test again? Hopefully, it will work out for both of us! GL to you!!


----------



## jules22

I don't want to get hopes up...BUT when I was pregnant with my first I cramped all week leading up to my period... and then it never came! I finally took a test and I was preggers!


----------



## impatienttp

I know, I am trying not to get my hopes up!!!LOL Wow LadyL I have read so many posts but no one where Im at!!Nice to meet you!!!:hugs:I dont have anymore tests so not in the a.m. but if I havent gotten AF by Sunday I will definitely test again!!! And that is assuming I make it though tomorrow without!!!:dohh:Are you gonna test in the morning???If so let me know!!! Keep me posted!


----------



## LadyL

Nice to meet you too!! I guess i am gonna test in the AM since i have about 100 IC tests that are "burning a hole in my pocket!" Haha! I am scared of the BFN again though! Ugh. So frustrating! Hopefully AF will not show for either of us!! I'll keep you posted! And you keep me posted as well!! Here's to an AF-free weekend!!


----------



## impatienttp

OH! I am soooo praying for a huge BFP!!!! The BEST of LUCK to YOU!!! NOw IM getting excited for you too!!!LOL Talk to you in the morning!


----------



## impatienttp

I am now 15 dpo and no cramping as of lastnight and my breasts feel as though they grew a whole cup size last night but are not sore.(no complaining there!) The hubs came home last night after being gone off towork for 2 weeks and we BD'd so I thought for sure if I was going to start AF that would move things along. Afraid to test but Im thinking this may be it as I am now1/2 days late and no signs of AF showing???:shrug:


----------



## LadyL

That sounds very promising!! I'm ready for you to test!! I tested this AM and got a BFN, again. No feelings like AF coming either though. But I really don't feel like I'm pregnant. 15 DPO today if my OPKs were right, and CD 34 on my cycle. I have a history of irregular periods (and long ones at that), sometimes 42 and 47 days!! But those were all before starting ttc and before I started using OPKs. Well, actually, the 42 day one was the first time I used OPKs but never got a surge that cycle. Since I've been gettiing surges, I get my period right at 15 days after bc I count the next day as ov day. So who knows, I could be off on which day I actually ov. If AF doesnt show this weekend, I may test again Monday!! Good luck to you girl and hoping you get your BFP!! Keep me updated!!


----------



## impatienttp

Well, neither one of us is out yet!! Im getting nervous just thinking about it. I will be honest with you though, I wont make it to tomorrow to test!LOL- I will let you know!


----------



## LadyL

Yay!! If you get a FRER, you dont have to use FMU on those, at least that's what it says in the instructions. Especially since you're not testing early! If this is just my body playing tricks on me, i dont think its funny, and AF needs to go ahead and get here so I can get on with next month trying! Good luck girl!!


----------



## impatienttp

Well, I broke down and tested, not FMU but since Im late didnt think it would matter and got BFN!!! Im with you girl!THIS AINT FUNNY!!!:wacko:


----------



## omgamandaa

Maybe youll have better luck as the days go on. A friend of mine didnt get her BFP till 20dpo and had bfns every day leading up to it!


----------



## mlr3475080

Weird, Ive had night sweats all week too!! Vivid dreams..then your usual AF symptoms.. We're on the exact same schedule with the exact same symptoms- maybe theres pregnancy power with the the two of us! :happydance:
Keep me posted, as I just got a really weird BFN result, obvious line but had no color (and still wet)
Keep your hopes up!


----------



## omgamandaa

Today I am 13dpo and still getting BFNs. I was seriously feeling preg during the first week of 2ww but then my symptoms went away. Getting bfns everyday has brought me down. 
I am using the ICs from early preg test.com and they are sooooo neg i think!!! ugh But hoping maybe those are just not working for me. getting an frer tomorrow.


----------



## impatienttp

I have "felt" pregnant the entire 2 ww up until yesterday and boy I just knew AF was coming and then it just stopped and now Im feeling pregnant again. I thought it was all in my mind but my body is really sreaming it to me too!!LOL So, maybe this will be it for all of us! Im NOT giving up on any of us yet!!!!


----------



## Babeforever14

hiii i am also in 2ww my period not due until 14th but i feel cramps its seems too early for a period..


----------



## DarkLisHa

fingers crosseed it doesnt come. Im 3dpo and cramping haha i have a looong way to go :(


----------



## mlr3475080

IM just as impatient! 2 dollar store tests with evp lines!?! Come on! LOL!! My symptoms have all but gone as well...except the sore bb's and cramps...but I usually get them before AF (nothing like my 1st preg, they KILLED!) well, heres too night sweats again tonight?? :shrug:


----------



## LadyL

Good luck to ya girl!! I'm out! AF got me this afternoon. :(. Oh well, I didnt think I was pregnant. Here's to cycle #4 being the charm!! I hope you all get your BFPs, but if not, we'll be in the wait together again this month!! Here's to a January baby, my Bday's in Jan, so maybe it'll be good luck for me!!


----------



## impatienttp

So sorry LadyL but great attitude!!I wish you all the luck and hey that just means you get to try alot!!!LOL thats the fun part!:happydance:


----------



## LadyL

Thanks! My husband has already started asking me when we get to start trying again! Haha! He is always so supportive! When I get upset bc all my friends have kids and/or are pregnant, he's like, "well, we have another month that we get to just enjoy being together by ourselves, and I bet all of them probably wish they still had that from time to time." So true!!


----------



## impatienttp

absolutely!!!!GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

